# 1968 John Deere 110. Need a steering diagram



## DeereMark (Aug 22, 2011)

Bought my Deere less than two months ago and no problems until the steering went out today. Was only turning left then not at all. Hoping it's a hose but need help with finding what to look for.

Thanks in advance for your help
deeremark


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

I realize this is late, but you might check the John Deere Parts Catalog as they have diagrams and parts information for about everything. Your 110 would be found under Items #855, 1081, or 1276 depending on the serial number of your machine.


----------

